# RamNode Acquires TrueVPS



## wlanboy (Sep 17, 2013)

Next one:



> Hello,
> 
> This message is to all TrueVPS clients. TrueVPS has been sold to RamNode LLC. We are excited to have the opportunity to welcome you to the RamNode community!
> 
> ...


----------



## drmike (Sep 17, 2013)

I think this was the company announced a few weeks back or was that another NL based company?


----------



## MannDude (Sep 17, 2013)

Is this the same company or a different one that was announced a month or so ago?


----------



## drmike (Sep 17, 2013)

Yep same company, was mentioned in mid August.


----------



## Nick_A (Sep 17, 2013)

Same one. All OpenVZ clients were moved over a while back. Still working on KVM.


----------

